

Ask HN: why do recruiters omit the name of the company they're hiring for? - kevinburke

Presumably there is a class of people who would reject the job if they knew the name of the company at first, but would accept if they knew more about the job before finding out the name of the company.&#60;p&#62;I just find it odd. If any of you are recruiters, have you tested response rates when you include the company name vs. not including it?
======
mlnowak
Yes it is to assure that they get their commission and that you do not go
either directly to the employer or another staffing firm.

------
Matt_Mickiewicz
It's to justify their ridiculous fees and to avoid being cut out of the
equation.

